# Recommend a PC Config based on 5950x budget within 2 lakhs



## billamama (Dec 7, 2021)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)*
Ans: Want to Run aftereffect, Premiere Pro, Blender, 3Dsmax, Animate, Photoshop & CorelDraw

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.*
Ans: <2 lakhs

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Win-10

*5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?*
Ans: Right Now I've 4 separate Drives (1 HDD, 3 SSDs) for Media, Project & Cache.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.*
Ans: No, My Syncmaster 2033 is still going well.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: HDD, SSD (but want to buy a nvme ssd)
 GPU, (right now working with a low end gt 710 2gb), 
PSU (VS450 & CV650 from previous build), 
Tablet (Intous Draw CTL490)

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: As soon as possible

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I'll do it myself

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Near Kolkata, Yes, Yes

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: looking for a buld based on 5950x


----------



## aby geek (Dec 7, 2021)

There are no graphic cards to build a pc right now. Maybe quadros but no rtx.
Are you ok with quadros?


----------



## billamama (Dec 7, 2021)

What about Price and Performance Difference between RTX & Quadro?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 7, 2021)

Fill the questionnaire & update first post:
Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST

Quadro is fine for productivity tasks, but bad for gaming.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 7, 2021)

You can check with rashi if they are accepting orders for the rtx cards. They have stopped flash sales and are selling 1pc per person based on wait list. So unless we know how many months this wait list has been running for nothing concrete can be said.
Rtx 3080 is 62k and quadro rtx 4000 is above 70k.
Since both have 8gb vram 3080 makes more sense being the cheaper option.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 7, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You can check with rashi if they are accepting orders for the rtx cards. They have stopped flash sales and are selling 1pc per person based on wait list. So unless we know how many months this wait list has been running for nothing concrete can be said.
> Rtx 3080 is 62k and quadro rtx 4000 is above 70k.
> Since both have 8gb vram 3080 makes more sense being the cheaper option.


RTX 3080 FE is almost impossible to get at this point. 3070Ti FE & 3080Ti FE have better chances, still few months of wait


----------



## billamama (Dec 7, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> RTX 3080 FE is almost impossible to get at this point. 3070Ti FE & 3080Ti FE have better chances, still few months of wait


then suggest a config (5950x) without GPU I will add it later when it will be available


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2021)

Contact rashi peripherals and ask them about both rtx 3000 and rtx quadro cards first.
Ryzen 5000 rigs  cannot be configured without gpu unless you go for 5700g.

If you can increase your budget why don't consider the m1 pro and m1 max mac book pro?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 8, 2021)

CPU - AMD R9 5950X - 63k

CPU Cooler - Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin III - 7.2k

Mobo - MSI X570S Tomahawk Max WiFi - 24.7k (Non max is 2k cheaper)

RAM - 2x16GB DDR4 3600MHz CL18 - 12k 

GPU - Your GT 710 (maybe 3070Ti FE for 53k)

M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000/WD SN550 1TB NVMe - 9k

HDD - None

PSU - NZXT C750 - 9k (can use CV650 for now & buy PSU later with GPU)

Cabinet - Lian Li Lancool II Mesh - 8.2k 

Monitor - LG 27UL650 - 33k

Total - 166.1k

Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot, vedant computers, onlyssd (online stores) for PC parts at a good price. Some parts have such low prices on amazon during sales as well.


----------



## billamama (Dec 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> CPU - AMD R9 5950X - 63k
> 
> CPU Cooler - Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin III - 7.2k
> 
> ...


for the time being, could I use Antec A30 CPU Cooler & Corsair Spec-1 cabinet from my previous build? forgot to mention in the questionnaire.
*www.amazon.in/Antec-Cpu-Cooler-Fan-Compatible/dp/B01HLAHDWE/ref=sr_1_1 hvadid=73186319301340&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&hvqmt=p&keywords=antec+a30+cpu+cooler&qid=1638963753&sr=8-1
*mdcomputers.in/corsair-mid-tower-spec-1-red-cc-9011050-ww.html


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 8, 2021)

billamama said:


> for the time being, could I use Antec A30 CPU Cooler & Corsair Spec-1 cabinet from my previous build? forgot to mention in the questionnaire.
> *www.amazon.in/Antec-Cpu-Cooler-Fan-Compatible/dp/B01HLAHDWE/ref=sr_1_1 hvadid=73186319301340&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&hvqmt=p&keywords=antec+a30+cpu+cooler&qid=1638963753&sr=8-1
> *mdcomputers.in/corsair-mid-tower-spec-1-red-cc-9011050-ww.html


For the time being yes. 5950X doesn't come with a box cooler & that A30 will melt when 5950X is on full load


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2021)

*rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-ti.htmlEverything is out of stock right now so might as well enquire about 3080 too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 9, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-ti.htmlEverything is out of stock right now so might as well enquire about 3080 too.


People who enquired in July-Aug got it last month. So you can only wait. RTX 30xx series is in early 2021 apparently.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2021)

3080, 3070, 3060Ti has long waiting queues. 3080Ti, 3070Ti and 3060 has shorter waiting queues since they launched latest. Enquire about all the cards you think will be fine for your setup. You might get reply from RPTech for any card you inquired about.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2021)

3080ti is 107k, double the 3070ti, so for 200k rig it will be a stretch.


----------



## billamama (Dec 12, 2021)

aby geek said:


> 3080ti is 107k, double the 3070ti, so for 200k rig it will be a stretch.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2021)

billamama said:


>


Did you talk to rp tech? How long are they telling you to wait for?
Rtx 2060 12gb might arrive soon you could look at that too.


----------



## billamama (Dec 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Did you talk to rp tech? How long are they telling you to wait for?
> Rtx 2060 12gb might arrive soon you could look at that too.


No, I asked in the local shop they didn't confirm anything yet. Only CPU 63.720/- incl. GST


----------



## aby geek (Dec 13, 2021)

Graphic cards won't be available in shops at right prices anytime soon. Contact rptech now so that you get your card fast. It is a wait list system so the more you delay to book your slot the longer it will take to get hold of a card. They have a rule that 1 person can buy only one card though they are selling at the price its meant to be.


----------



## billamama (Dec 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Graphic cards won't be available in shops at right prices anytime soon. Contact rptech now so that you get your card fast. It is a wait list system so the more you delay to book your slot the longer it will take to get hold of a card. They have a rule that 1 person can buy only one card though they are selling at the price its meant to be.


ok


----------



## billamama (Dec 13, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> CPU - AMD R9 5950X - 63k
> 
> CPU Cooler - Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin III - 7.2k
> 
> ...


Keyboard, Mouse & Headphone?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 15, 2021)

billamama said:


> Keyboard, Mouse & Headphone?


Depends on your budget.

My recommendations:
Mouse - Razer Viper Mini - under 3.5k (I use it)
KB - Asus TUF K3 - 5.5k (I use it)
Headphone - Corsair HS50 pro - under 4.5k (I use HyperX Stinger, that's newer & might be better)


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 15, 2021)

billamama said:


> Keyboard, Mouse & Headphone?


Have you considered 12900K for this build from scratch @ 2L? It beats 5950X in everything except maybe Blender and the price of 1 year old 5950x is absurd. AMD also going to announce 3d-v cache in ces january 2022.


----------



## billamama (Dec 15, 2021)

Darth Vader said:


> Have you considered 12900K for this build from scratch @ 2L? It beats 5950X in everything except maybe Blender and the price of 1 year old 5950x is absurd. AMD also going to announce 3d-v cache in ces january 2022.


No! give me some idea on the possible config!


----------



## billamama (Dec 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Graphic cards won't be available in shops at right prices anytime soon. Contact rptech now so that you get your card fast. It is a wait list system so the more you delay to book your slot the longer it will take to get hold of a card. They have a rule that 1 person can buy only one card though they are selling at the price its meant to be.


rp tech emailed today "“Your inquiry is noted and we will inform you once same is available for ordering”


----------



## billamama (Dec 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Depends on your budget.
> 
> My recommendations:
> Mouse - Razer Viper Mini - under 3.5k (I use it)
> ...


never used before ( only Frontech & Logitech ), they are looking tempting enough to Buy


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 16, 2021)

Darth Vader said:


> Have you considered 12900K for this build from scratch @ 2L? It beats 5950X in everything except maybe Blender and the price of 1 year old 5950x is absurd. AMD also going to announce 3d-v cache in ces january 2022.


Am I missing something because in India 12th gen parts are expensive. Like i9 12900K is 70k+, so more expensive than R9 5950X. That i9 doesn't beat R9 5950X in everything, more like similar in multicore performance, but is better in single core usage & games. IF OP is interested, worth a look. 

Need to find coolers with proper LGA1700 support as it is more rectangular than older squares. Get a good mobo like Asus TUF Z690 DDR4.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Am I missing something because in India 12th gen parts are expensive. Like i9 12900K is 70k+, so more expensive than R9 5950X. That i9 doesn't beat R9 5950X in everything, more like similar in multicore performance, but is better in single core usage & games. IF OP is interested, worth a look.
> 
> Need to find coolers with proper LGA1700 support as it is more rectangular than older squares. Get a good mobo like Asus TUF Z690 DDR4.


CHeck this for performance comaprison:









Plus it cost cheaper than 5950X
*12900K @62K
12900KF @56K*

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/intel-core-i9-12900k-12th-gen-alder-lake-processor/*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...alder-lake-lga-1700-processor-bx8071512900kf/
In both cases, you need a decent cooler plus a decent motherboard.

Why buy a 1 year old CPU that is actually slower & expensive considering the OP's application usage.


> Want to Run aftereffect, Premiere Pro, Blender, 3Dsmax, Animate, Photoshop & CorelDraw



Unless you already invested in AM4 platform and want to upgrade the CPU,  there is no point in buying overpriced 5000 series at the moment.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 16, 2021)

The 12th gen supports ddr5 so best decision would be to opt for those mobo that support both ddr4  and ddr5.
One more thing with 12th gen is you have to use windows 11. It is designed to take advantage of 12th gen cpu architecture. Running 12th gen on windows 10 sees drastic performance downfall. So OP has to choose if he is ok with the new OS.

And new ryzen generation gets announced on jan 4 so we'll see the effect of that on ryzen 5000 prices.


----------



## billamama (Dec 16, 2021)

aby geek said:


> The 12th gen supports ddr5 so best decision would be to opt for those mobo that support both ddr4  and ddr5.
> One more thing with 12th gen is you have to use windows 11. It is designed to take advantage of 12th gen cpu architecture. Running 12th gen on windows 10 sees drastic performance downfall. So OP has to choose if he is ok with the new OS.
> 
> And new ryzen generation gets announced on jan 4 so we'll see the effect of that on ryzen 5000 prices.


"And new ryzen generation gets announced on jan 4 so we'll see the effect of that on ryzen 5000 prices" this is a real concern I even talk on this 12th gen and 6th gen & DDR5 support to a Local Shop they are like why wait buy it now.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 16, 2021)

That's the agenda of every sales person to push for purchase. If you can wait for at least 6 months then wait, since it takes some time for the launch and arrival in India after the announcements. If you can't wait then buy now and have your peace from checking the hardware and their prices everyday.

Just to mention this again, you will be missing out on DDR5 until your next upgrade if you decide to buy right now.
Another option in case you buy now, is to sell these DDR4 components (last gen prices go down significantly once the new platform is available) and buy the components which are compatible with next gen hardware.


----------



## billamama (Dec 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> That's the agenda of every sales person to push for purchase. If you can wait for at least 6 months then wait, since it takes some time for the launch and arrival in India after the announcements. If you can't wait then buy now and have your peace from checking the hardware and their prices everyday.
> 
> Just to mention this again, you will be missing out on DDR5 until your next upgrade if you decide to buy right now.
> Another option in case you buy now, is to sell these DDR4 components (last gen prices go down significantly once the new platform is available) and buy the components which are compatible with next gen hardware.


It always happens to me! When I built a DDR2 system after few months  DDR3 arrived, When bought A DDR3 Motherboard DDR4 came to market, and right now the same situation....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2021)

DDR5 will be expensive, at least for next 3-4 years till it becomes mainstream.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 16, 2021)

billamama said:


> It always happens to me! When I built a DDR2 system after few months  DDR3 arrived, When bought A DDR3 Motherboard DDR4 came to market, and right now the same situation....


Hahaha. Decide if you want to wait. The next gen which comes also might be costly because of all the fancy terms DDR5, Gen4 PCIe for Intel and all that coming together.


----------



## billamama (Dec 16, 2021)

billamama said:


> It always happens to me! When I built a DDR2 system after few months  DDR3 arrived, When bought A DDR3 Motherboard DDR4 came to market, and right now the same situation....


Right Now Working on a Dell N5010 (i3 CPU & 8 GB ram) after My DDR3 system's Motherboard got burnt 
A Clip of 20 seconds is taking one and half hours to render in After Effects, Can't Launch Blender in it and PP is taking 5 minutes to launch after I clicked on the Icon.


----------



## billamama (Dec 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hahaha. Decide if you want to wait. The next gen which comes also might be costly because of all the fancy terms DDR5, Gen4 PCIe for Intel and all that coming together.


Actually, this is the sole reason every time I could not go for next-gen


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 16, 2021)

billamama said:


> Actually, this is the sole reason every time I could not go for next-gen


Except this time, the next gen platform is already here DDR5 & PCI Gen 5 via AlderLake.Z690 mobo support either DDR4 or DDR5 and not both.

You could go for 12900K with DDR4 now and maybe next year sell the DDR4 Mobo/RAM combo if required for DDR5/PCI Gen5. 

Another option wait for the 3D V-cache announcement in Jan 2022 and hope for price reduction on 5950X to pull the trigger.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 16, 2021)

*www.anandtech.com/show/16971/the-intel-z690-motherboard-overview-ddr4-over-30-new-modelsHere's the ddr4 review the ddr5 article is linked in it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> The 12th gen supports ddr5 so best decision would be to opt for those mobo that support both ddr4  and ddr5.
> One more thing with 12th gen is you have to use windows 11. It is designed to take advantage of 12th gen cpu architecture. Running 12th gen on windows 10 sees drastic performance downfall. So OP has to choose if he is ok with the new OS.
> 
> And new ryzen generation gets announced on jan 4 so we'll see the effect of that on ryzen 5000 prices.


There are no mobos that support both DDR4 & DDR5, slots are different. Based on several benchmarks present online, Win11 doesn't give Intel 12th gen any noticeable advantage over Win10, sometimes actually Win11 is noticeably inferior.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 17, 2021)

Darth Vader said:


> CHeck this for performance comaprison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sane pricing.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 18, 2021)

@billamama Hp omen 15 has just come down to 104k. If you can't wait for components to arrive in India then you should grab this deal for now and build a pc around summer next year.


----------



## billamama (Dec 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Those are sane prici





aby geek said:


> @billamama Hp omen 15 has just come down to 104k. If you can't wait for components to arrive in India then you should grab this deal for now and build a pc around summer next year.


HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Rs.139990  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com{ifdyn:dyn}pla&tgi=sem,1,G,11214002,o,search,,,,e,,c,,,,,{aceid},,&ef_id=:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!739!3!!e!!o!4579465931567248!
Max memory support 16gb / 32gb?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 18, 2021)

Sadly no this is 16gb only.
@omega44-xt they are giving 15000 discount for buying 7 items. How does this work?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Sadly no this is 16gb only.
> @omega44-xt they are giving 15000 discount for buying 7 items. How does this work?


Dude, RAM is upgradable. It likely has 2x8GB sticks as that's enough for majority of people. You can invest on 2x16GB sticks & sell off stock RAM.

Check the T&C & eligible items for that offer, its useless.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 19, 2021)

billamama said:


> HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Rs.139990  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com{ifdyn:dyn}pla&tgi=sem,1,G,11214002,o,search,,,,e,,c,,,,,{aceid},,&ef_id=:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!739!3!!e!!o!4579465931567248!
> Max memory support 16gb / 32gb?


Should support 2x16GB, even 2x32GB sticks.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Dude, RAM is upgradable. It likely has 2x8GB sticks as that's enough for majority of people. You can invest on 2x16GB sticks & sell off stock RAM.
> 
> Check the T&C & eligible items for that offer, its useless.


Upgradability is not mentioned on hp website but it is on amazon.
And it is 32gb max not 64.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Upgradability is not mentioned on hp website but it is on amazon.
> And it is 32gb max not 64.


They likely didn't test it. Usually, its governed by RAM capacity available at DDR4. So IMO 2x32GB will work else why would those exist for laptops.


----------



## billamama (Dec 19, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> They likely didn't test it. Usually, its governed by RAM capacity available at DDR4. So IMO 2x32GB will work else why would those exist for laptops.


is it really 64gb max!?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2021)

billamama said:


> is it really 64gb max!?


Yes unless they start making 64GB SODIMMs.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2021)

@billamama Asus pro art studio 16 oled is a great laptop that fits your use case. It will have upto ryzen 5900hx and rtx 3070 (110w) and upgradable to 64gb ram if you feel you are going to max out the ram. This config might be above 200k. The base variant starts at 169k. Asus will start selling it in jan as well.


----------



## billamama (Dec 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Sadly no this is 16gb only.
> @omega44-xt they are giving 15000 discount for buying 7 items. How does this work?


you can see the discount yourself if you add 7 or more items to your cart, you can get even more than 40% on the individual item. but the problem is you have to arrange/gather other buyers from your friend circle/group/students/relatives


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 20, 2021)

billamama said:


> you can see the discount yourself if you add 7 or more items to your cart, you can get even more than 40% on the individual item. but the problem is you have to arrange/gather other buyers from your friend circle/group/students/relatives


That many people buying a laptop, not possible for most in general public.


----------



## billamama (Oct 13, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> That many people buying a laptop, not possible for most in general public.


I know it is quite late but couldn't manage to build the recommended PC Config due to budget problem
Bought *Asus GeForce ROG Strix Gaming RTX 3060 V2 OC LHR 12GB GDDR6 192-bit Gaming Graphics Card *few days back
Now please recommend other components like *CPU, MOBO, PSU, RAM, Cabinet, Cooler based on it for PP, AE / DaVinci Resolve, Blender /3Ds Max /Maya*
Building from Scratch So can choose any platform Intel / AMD

Actually I tried to buy a Laptop (HP OMEN) during Big Billion Day Sale, Due to technical glitch the order couldn't be placed and my money got stuck, however seller returned it after 1 week when the Sale ended and the product become out of stock, thats why I am leaning again for PC Built and trying to arrange all components as quick as possible


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2022)

billamama said:


> I know it is quite late but couldn't manage to build the recommended PC Config due to budget problem
> Bought *Asus GeForce ROG Strix Gaming RTX 3060 V2 OC LHR 12GB GDDR6 192-bit Gaming Graphics Card *few days back
> Now please recommend other components like *CPU, MOBO, PSU, RAM, Cabinet, Cooler based on it for PP, AE / DaVinci Resolve, Blender /3Ds Max /Maya*
> Building from Scratch So can choose any platform Intel / AMD
> ...


Just make a new thread IMO with filled questionnaire. R9 7950X is the new king of CPUs, doubt i9 13900K will push it out. Wait 1 month if you can for B650 mobos, else anyways with 170k budget, 7950X rig might be possible, need to check myself.

How much did you get the GPU for? Ideally, you should buy parts together to check everything at once, unless you get a steal deal.


----------



## billamama (Oct 14, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Just make a new thread IMO with filled questionnaire. R9 7950X is the new king of CPUs, doubt i9 13900K will push it out. Wait 1 month if you can for B650 mobos, else anyways with 170k budget, 7950X rig might be possible, need to check myself.
> 
> How much did you get the GPU for? Ideally, you should buy parts together to check everything at once, unless you get a steal deal.


34k on No Cost EMI


----------



## billamama (Oct 14, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Just make a new thread IMO with filled questionnaire. R9 7950X is the new king of CPUs, doubt i9 13900K will push it out. Wait 1 month if you can for B650 mobos, else anyways with 170k budget, 7950X rig might be possible, need to check myself.
> 
> How much did you get the GPU for? Ideally, you should buy parts together to check everything at once, unless you get a steal deal.


Ok, Going to make a new thread with filled questionnaire


----------

